# Amber's first hair cut



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i got Amber(brother girlfrinds mums cockapoo) over for her first hair cut, i always get my girls short on the body with clippers so she is a little choppy as i dont know how to do long hair on the body. i think i could have done better on her if i had used clippers just to skim of the excess then finish her off the scissors but they seem happy with her. i would have liked to leave her legs longer but her front legs were to short so i wanted to even her up a little 









before


























After

















































with Delta and Echo, she is so small lol she is 9 or 10 months old and Delta is about 5 1/2 months old


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

she is a very pretty color


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at her face she looks like she s not sure whats happened but yeh a lovely colour. Is Delta chunkier or is it just that Ambers been cut ..... Delta just gets lovlier x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is probably a wee bit chunkier, but she is bigger than Amber any way.


----------



## dwilsonlee (Dec 29, 2010)

what cuties!


----------

